# Nolva



## scottyweights (May 28, 2014)

Quick question..

Can you run nolva throughout a prohormone cycle and then run nolva for PCT

Will that be ok?

Thanks for you help


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

yes

it will have a favourable effect on lipids for the time youre using it also

but it does beg the question as to why you want to use tamoxifen throughout the duration of your PH cycle?

youd be better off addressing the raised oestrogen rather than just masking the problem


----------



## scottyweights (May 28, 2014)

swole troll said:


> yes
> 
> it will have a favourable effect on lipids for the time youre using it also
> 
> ...


What would you suggest for it a dex or something else mate thanks for the reply


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

scottyweights said:


> What would you suggest for it a dex or something else mate thanks for the reply


arimidex or Aromasin

Better to control e2 rather than let it run rampant and merely cover the breast site


----------



## scottyweights (May 28, 2014)

swole troll said:


> arimidex or Aromasin
> 
> Better to control e2 rather than let it run rampant and merely cover the breast site


You ever used exemestane?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

scottyweights said:


> You ever used exemestane?


i predominantly use exemestane


----------



## scottyweights (May 28, 2014)

swole troll said:


> i predominantly use exemestane


Excellent did my research before but just wondered, ordered myself some for next cycle thanks for replying bud much appreciated


----------

